# Atlas turnout



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

When using this on a dcc layout is all i need to have is an ac power source to operate all these with no complications with the dcc setup, since i already have many of them.
I have no problem having a seperate source to power them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Atlas turnout motors will work on about 12 volts AC or DC power.

You could use an old DC power pack. Connect them to
the accessories terminals. Maybe you have some old
'wall warts' (small plastic encased power supplies with
the prongs to plug into wall outlet) for charging phones or
small devices). Each has a label that shows it's
power output. Any with a 12 volt label could work for you.

Even an old Marx or Lionel transformer has the accessories
terminals that will work for your turnouts.

I always strongly urge the use of a capacitor discharge unit
to power twin coil turnout motors like the Atlas. A stuck button,
or one pressed too long (kids can do that) will quickly burn out
a motor coil. The CDU avoids that. It stores the charge in
a capacitor that discharges into the motor when you push
the button then dies until
the button is released. You can buy these (you only need one
no matter how many turnouts you have) or parts are 
readily available from Radio shack for about 5.00 or less.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

DonR said:


> (you only need one
> no matter how many turnouts you have)
> 
> Don


 I didn't know that. How would you wire multiple switches to one CDU?


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Hutch said:


> I didn't know that. How would you wire multiple switches to one CDU?


I was going to ask the same, and if coming off a terminal block with other things installed what do you do


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

instead of going straight from power supply to the switches, put the cdu in the middle, it will prevent possible coil burnout, only small drawback is a short 'recharge' time on the cdu for full operational current... especially with simple cdu's that only use a capacitor and current limit resistor...


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Are there certain ones or size to get ?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, I too would recommend either a capacitor discharge system to limit duration of current or at least a good quality momentary contact switch. After melting the third turnout motor with cheapo supplied switch I no longer use them. I now either use hand thrown ground throws (Caboose Industries #202S or Tortoise switch machines).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch said:


> I didn't know that. How would you wire multiple switches to one CDU?


The one cap discharge unit on my layout powers every turnout
I have (all Peco Insulfrog) with Peco twin coil motors.

The CPU is powered by a house door bell transformer.
The output of the CPU goes onto a buss to the three
different turnout control panels. The turnout buttons
are parallel connected in the panels.

Further, it has the power to throw 5 or 6 turnouts with
one button push thru a diode matrix. I have 6 to 8
tracks in my yards. I press a button for track 7, for example, and
all turnouts in the route to it throw.

I use the fast recharge circuit that uses an NPN power
transistor, a couple diodes, a resistor and, of course,
the capacitor. The parts cost less than one turnout
motor replacement at Radio Shack.

I got the circuit for the CPU from the Kalmbach
Model Railroad Electronics book. My scanner is
not working or I'd post the circuit. But I can
send it to you if you PM your mailing address.

There are commercial CPUs available also.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Don, I'm starting to rethink the cost effectiveness and ease of using Tortoises along manual switches until I can get all the Tortoises..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Tortoises are great motors. And they come with on board
DPDT switches. They don't use momentary buttons and
are designed to be 'live' at all times.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have seven of them right now and they are great but I need 10 more. I'm going to try to buy them all at once when I get my tax return.


----------

